# per mare per terram = στην ξηρά και στη θάλασσα, κατά ξηράν και κατά θάλασσαν



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Το λατινικό _per mare per terram_ υπάρχει σε διάφορες εκδοχές, αλλά έτσι είναι πιο γνωστό, ως σύνθημα των Βρετανών Πεζοναυτών (Royal Marines). Εμείς το λέμε αντίστροφα: «στην ξηρά και στη θάλασσα». «στη στεριά και στη θάλασσα».

(Αυτό το τριτόκλιτο *mare* κάνει _mare - maris - mari - mare - mari_. Δεν υπάρχει *_marem_! (Το _terras_ δεν είναι... τέρας, απλώς είναι επικρατέστερος ο ενικός.)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 27, 2010)

Στην Καθημερινή πάντως δεν σε διαβάζουν...


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2010)

Με πρόλαβες, Πιδύε.
Η Καθημερινή το έχει per marem per terras, αλλά νομίζω ότι εκτός που το μεταφέρει ανακριβώς, το χρησιμοποιεί και λίγο άστοχα, όταν λέει ότι: Μορφωμένοι νέοι, ηλικίας 25 - 35 ετών, προσπαθούν να φύγουν από την Ελλάδα per marem per terras, προσβλέποντας σε μεγαλύτερες αμοιβές, αξιοκρατικότερη αντιμετώπιση, καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής.

Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι δεν λέγεται σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η λατινικούρα, ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ναι, όντως δεν μοιάζει η πιο εύστοχη χρήση του ρητού. Η αίσθησή μου είναι πως η κανονική του χρήση έχει ιμπεριαλιστικό χαρακτήρα (σε στεριά και θάλασσα ή διαμέσου στεριάς και θάλασσας κυριαρχεί ο Χ). Εδώ το νόημα είναι "αριστερά - δεξιά", "παντού", "ολούθε", έχει τη σημασία του προορισμού και όχι της έκτασης όπως το λατινικό ρητό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Το καθημερινιάτικο (που ενέπνευσε και το σημείωμα, αν και το έχω κρύψει επιμελώς πίσω από έναν διακριτικό σύνδεσμο) γράφει «προσπαθούν να φύγουν από την Ελλάδα per marem per terras». Κάτι σαν του Ριζοσπάστη «Με καράβια και με τρένα, πούλμαν και αυτοκίνητα, τα λαϊκά στρώματα απ' άκρη σ' άκρη...» — λάθος, απ' άλλο ανέκδοτο. Περισσότερο θυμίζει το «συνωστίζονταν στην προκυμαία της Σμύρνης». Τέλος πάντων, θα μπορούσε να γράψει «διά ξηράς, αέρος και θαλάσσης». Αλλά ήθελε το ιμπεριαλιστικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι το «μ' αεροπλάνα και βαπόρια»;

ΥΓ Παράδειγμα τέτοιας χρήσης: http://diafanh.pblogs.gr/2009/02/apodrash-twraaa-.html


----------



## christ71 (Jul 13, 2010)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η έκφραση είναι συνώνυμη με την άλλη λατινική έκφραση urbi et orbi; Ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2010)

christ71 said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η έκφραση είναι συνώνυμη με την άλλη λατινική έκφραση urbi et orbi; Ή όχι;



Όχι, σπάνια θα δούμε το «per mare per terram» να χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά ενταγμένο, με τα πλάγιά του, σε αγγλικό κείμενο — αν εξαιρέσουμε τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεται στο έμβλημα των πεζοναυτών. Αντιθέτως, το _urbi et orbi_ χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα σε συνδυασμό με ρήματα όπως _proclaim, declare, demonstrate_. Ιδού ένα μάτσο παραδείγματα από βιβλία:

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&tbo=1&tbs=bks%3A1&q=%22they+*+urbi+et+orbi%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------

